# Insulating the outside wall in bath reno



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

probably neither. refresh us again on what your wall assembly is, from inside out. thanks.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

jklingel said:


> probably neither. refresh us again on what your wall assembly is, from inside out. thanks.


Gutted down to the studs...with exterior plywood sheathing and then brick.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Seal any seams or gaps in the plywood to avoid air movement or vapor push from outside. 

Insulate with high density batt or better yet, roxul. Make sure your drywall is airtight.

No vapor barrier required.

Make sure your bath is vented properly.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Seal any seams or gaps in the plywood to avoid air movement or vapor push from outside. Insulate with high density batt or better yet, roxul. Make sure your drywall is airtight. No vapor barrier required. Make sure your bath is vented properly.


Venting is via an oversized exhaust fan. The plywood is in good shape. I haven't been able to find any gaps to seal.

I was just wondering why no vapor barrior...if so, then why the craft paper insulation product. 

BTW...thanks for your input. Ed


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not really indicated for your climate. Your vapor control recommendations can be supplied by painted drywall. 

Make sure your drywall approach is air tight.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Bathroom insulation advice...*

Thanks...looking in to the Roxul solution. Expensive, but in light of not needing a vapor barrier...I like it so far.

Thanks, Ed


----------

